# New Tank for Betta



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been thinking of upgrading my 1.5 gal. tank to a 5 gal. tank for my betta and blue mystery snail. The current tank is not to small (if using the 1 gal. per 1 in. of fish). I just though an upgrade would be nice and currently, her tank does not have any live plants because I have had some bad experiences with plants in tanks under 3 gal. Just wanted to share that and tell me what you think of the size. I would be happy to take pictures or make a video of where she currently resides.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats and I think you will see one happy betta.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Hehe, thank you! I bet I will to, the only worry I have is that she is prone to stress from changes.


----------

